# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages English  very/most interesting

## kamka

is there any difference between these? 
"It's very interesting!"
"It's most interesting!" 
is "most" stronger than very?

----------


## Бармалей

I think they're basically equivalent, but to my ears, "very" sounds American and "most" British. I'm sure I'll be accosted by some Brit for saying that.  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

I second Barmbie's post. They are virtually identical in meaning.

----------


## basurero

They are pretty much identical in meaning but I'd say "most" sounds a little bit more pompous and is less widely used.

----------


## translationsnmru

> "most" sounds a little bit more pompous and is less widely used.

 That's how it sounds to me too. Maybe not always pompous, but certainly un-colloquial. It would sound out of place in casual speech, you'd get a feeling that the speaker is trying to be dramatic or eloquent or something like that. On the other hand, in a piece of literary writing or in a magazine article, something like "I have noticed a most interesting thing" may sound absolutely natural, depending on the author's general style.

----------


## kamka

thanks a bunch  :: 
so, to conclude:
it's better to use "most" than "very" in essays, but in everyday speech, I should go for "very", righty?  ::

----------


## translationsnmru

> thanks a bunch 
> so, to conclude:
> it's better to use "most" than "very" in essays, but in everyday speech, I should go for "very", righty?

 The golden rule is, if you are not sure, choose a simpler or a stylisically neutral version  :: .

----------


## Бармалей

> thanks a bunch 
> so, to conclude:
> it's better to use "most" than "very" in essays, but in everyday speech, I should go for "very", righty?

 No. I'd suggest very in any instance.

----------


## basurero

> thanks a bunch 
> so, to conclude:
> it's better to use "most" than "very" in essays, but in everyday speech, I should go for "very", righty?

 It depends on the style of the essay. I can easily see it being used in some kind of opinionated piece to add a certain flavour (though what flavour I can't explain), in fact, I would probably use it myself in such a situation.

----------


## &lt;~A~&gt;

The word "most" means the best of something. 
That's the most I've seen out of you!
I want that the "most"! 
It can also sometimes be replaced by the word "best" depending on the sentence you use.For example: 
Thats the "best" I've seen out of you!
I like that the "best!" 
The other word means a little less best than total best.Do you understand???

----------

